# Short Leg After Molt



## Dabalya (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello,

My female B.Smithi around 3 years old molted last night.I didn't see the process of the molt as i was sleeping so i can't give information about how it went.She was perfectly fine.She was accepting food everytime and i was keeping an eye on the enclosure but after the molt one of her back legs is shorter and thinner than others.Almost same size as it's pre-molt size.

Why does that happen and will it grow in later molts ?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 24, 2018)

It won't affect your T in a bad way and it will be fixed in a later moult


----------



## Dabalya (Aug 24, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> It won't affect your T in a bad way and it will be fixed in a later moult


Is there some specific reasons that cause it or any tarantula can face that problem ?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 24, 2018)

Sounds like a partially regenerated leg, pics would help. Are you sure she didn't lose/injure a leg prior to moulting?

View media item 48598


View media item 51009

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Aug 24, 2018)

yes, partially regenerated leg for sure.

Either it was missing and not noticed, or otherwise damaged internally in some way.

Its a non-issue for a spider


----------



## Dabalya (Aug 27, 2018)

It is her before molt. Doesn't look like she has a missing leg here and she was using her now short leg as much as other legs.


----------



## InvertAddiction (Aug 27, 2018)

Do u have a pic of post molt?  Regardless, the regenerated leg won't be of any harm to your spider, they have extra legs to help them move about.  I wouldn't worry much, as long as she's moving around and accepting food, with upcoming molts it will grow back and look normal again.


----------

